# Rodmakers Shop Website



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Does the Rodmakers Shop in Strongsville have a website?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

no website. any other questions ? i stop in there a few times a year.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi,

I'm looking for a place to get a bit of fly-fishing instruction, not too snobby. Is Rodmakers the place?

out,
JM


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Guess I need to make a run out there...
THANKS


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I.d be happy to help you on flycasting if you want to drive down to Medina. I don't think Rodmakers gives instructions.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

check out the O.D.N.R. website they have steelhead seminars and may have fly fishing instruction too.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

Do they sell maggots? If not, who close to RR does?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

there is a bait shop in the marina off detroit rd


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Screw the fly fishing instructions just go to the river and watch how they do it..that's how I learned

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

WINative said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for a place to get a bit of fly-fishing instruction, not too snobby. Is Rodmakers the place?
> 
> ...


The Orvis Store in Woodmere has clinics from time to time. That's where I learned to tie flies. Call em up ask for Jim, tell him Brian says hi. Also Chagrin River Outfitters can probably help you out. I'll be on the water Saturday morning early, PM me if you want to come along. Fly casting will feel akward at first but once you get it, it's like breathing you won't even think about it. Do you have rod reel and line yet? Do yourself a huge favor and buy a weight forward floating line with a looped end that matches the weight of your rod. This is the easiest line to cast for a beginner.

Flyfisherman season 1 has lots of good instruction for beginners.

Good luck, stick with it, casting will become second nature.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Rodmakers carries maggots when I fish rocky that's where I go to get them. 

http://www.ohiosteelheaders.com/Sponsors/sponsors_index.htm hours here.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

Stopped into the Rodmakers Shop this morning. The guy there gave me some good pointers, its just a shame the wind and weather screwed up the flow rate so much. Oh well, gives me incentive to head back to the river, right?

Also, I found this thread on a Google search, hence the 7 year gap in responses.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

JFeeds said:


> Also, I found this thread on a Google search, hence the 7 year gap in responses.


Lol, didn't even notice that.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

FISHIN216 said:


> Screw the fly fishing instructions just go to the river and watch how they do it..that's how I learned


Not to be judgemental on self taught folks, I've given tips to folks who are self taught and if they just learned from what they saw, you would not be able to cast properly in tight quarters, learn to control the line to drift a fly properly, and not make a good presentation which equals frustration for most folks.

Take the time to get a lesson.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

ngski said:


> Not to be judgemental on self taught folks, I've given tips to folks who are self taught and if they just learned from what they saw, you would not be able to cast properly in tight quarters, learn to control the line to drift a fly properly, and not make a good presentation which equals frustration for most folks.
> 
> Take the time to get a lesson.


+1, not to mention having to unlearn bad casting habits later.


----------

